# حنين عبد المسيح الإسخريوطى كلب عاد إلى قيئه



## Atef_New_Man (15 أغسطس 2009)

قد أثارنى غضباً مليئ بالغيرة على كنيستى عندما قرأت ما هو مكتوب





وذلك كتب فى جريدة الخميس 13 أغسطس 2009م / 22 من شعبان 1430هـ - العدد 239 - الصفحة السادسة 

فقلت من هو المسلم الذى يكتب هذا ويهاجمنى ويصدر كتاب مثل هذا 
ولكن عندما تصفحت الجريدة قلت ليته كان مسلماً 
وضربتنى سياط الخيانة عندما عرفت أن الكاتب هو شخص مسيحى 
والآن لكم أن تعرفوا من هو 






*الدكتور حنين عبد المسيح يكشف عنها 
الفضائح الجنسية على كرسى الاعتراف فى الكنيسة *​*أدى ابتداع الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية لما يسمى بسر الاعتراف إلى الكثير من الانحرافات والفضائح الجنسية والأدبية والتى أصبحت رائحتها تزكم الأنوف وتفوح فى أماكن وأزمنة كثيرة وتصاحب قرارات شلح أو إيقاف الكثير من رجال الإكليروس والرهبان فى كل العصور بما فيها العصر الحالى وذلك نتيجة اعترافات السيدات خاصة بخطاياهم الجنسية لرجال الإكليروس. 
ولعل هذا هو من أهم الأسباب التى دفعت ثلاثة متتاليين من بطاركة الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية إلى إصدار قرارات باباوية صارمة بمنع ممارسة الشعب الاعتراف لرجال الإكليروس منعاً باتاً والاكتفاء بالاعتراف لله أثناء مرور القس بالبخور بين صفوف الشعب فى أثناء القداس وهؤلاء البطاركة هم يانس الخامس رقم 72 ومرقس الثالث رقم 73 ويانس السادس رقم 74 على كرسى الإسكندرية فى القرن الثانى عشر الميلادى. 
إن الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية تدعى أن رجال الإكليروس بصفتهم كهنة الكنيسة لهم وحدهم سلطان الحل والربط فبواستطهم ينال أفراد الشعب غفران خطاياهم بعد أن يعترفون بها لهم فيما يسمى بسر الاعتراف ولهم أيضاً سلطان عدم الغفران (الربط). 
هذا ما يؤكده البابا شنودة الثالث فى كتاب "الكهنوت" الجزء الأول – الفصل السابع مستشهداً بقول الرب يسوع لتلاميذه :"الحق أقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً فى السماء وكل ما تحلونه على الأرض يكون محلولاً فى السماء" (متى 18:18). 
ذلك القول الذى يورده البابا فى صفحة 109 تحت عنوان "فى العهد الجديد" قاطعاً إياه من سياقه دون ذكر ما قبله وما بعده من آيات فيه مغالطة كبرى ،فبالرجوع إلى الفقرة كاملة التى وردت بها هذه الآية يتضح جلياً أن الرب يسوع لم يعط هذا السلطان لتلاميذه باعتبارهم كهنة الكنيسة (وبالتالى خلفائهم المزعومين من رجال الإكليروس) بل باعتبارهم ممثلين للكنيسة مجتمعة بجميع أعضائها حول الرب يسوع الحاضر فى الوسط كرئيس كهنة وملك الكنيسة ويتضح ذلك من قول الرب لتلاميذه فى نفس الفقرة : "إن لم يسمع منهم فقل للكنيسة وإن لم يسمع من الكنيسة فليكن عندك كالوثنى والعشار" (متى 17:18). 
ثم يكمل الرب يسوع كلامه فى الآية 18 لتلاميذه مجتمعين ككنيسة معطياً لهم سلطان الحل والربط بهذه الصفة (مؤمنين مجتمعين ككنيسة) ويؤكد ذلك ما قاله أيضاً فى الآيات التالية 20,19 وينطبق على كل المؤمنين وليس الرسل أو الإكليروس فقط حيث قال: "وأقول لكم أيضاً إن اتفق اثنان منكم على الأرض فى أى شئ يطلبانه فإنه يكون لهما من قبل أبى الذى فى السموات لأنه حيثما إجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمى فهناك أكون فى وسطهم" (مت 18: 19-20). 
وقد أكد الرب يسوع على ذلك حينما ظهر لتلاميذه بعد قيامته وهم فى العلية: "ووقف فى الوسط وقال لهم سلام لكم ولما قال هذا أراهم يديه وجنبه ففرح التلاميذ إذ رأوا الرب فقال لهم يسوع أيضاً سلام لكم. كما أرسلنى الآب أرسلكم أنا. 
ولما قال هذا نفخ وقال لهم أقبلوا الروح القدس من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له ومن أمسكتم خطاياه أمسكت" (يو 20: 19-23). فعلى هذا الوضع والمثال تجتمع الكنيسة كلها ملتفة حول الرب يسوع المسيح رئيس الكهنة الحاضر فى الوسط منتظرين ومستلهمين من فمه الحكم بالغفران أو عدمه لشخص ما ينظرون فى أمره وبعد ذلك يصدرون هذا الحكم بطريقة جماعية وبسلطان الروح القدس الذى سبق فأعطاه الرب لهم لما آمنوا به ليسكن فيهم ويرشدهم ويعرفهم مشيئة الله وقراراته. 
وهذا ما فعتله بالضبط الكنيسة الأولى فى كورنثوس مع الشخص الذى زنى مع امرأة أبيه حيث استخدمت الكنيسة كلها مع بولس الرسول وفى حضور الرب يسوع سلطان الربط لفترة ثم عادت واستخدمت معه سلطان الحل ولم يفعل ذلك بولس منفرداً ويتضح ذلك من قوله: 
"فإنى أنا كأني غائب بالجسد ,ولكن حاضر بالروح ,قد حكمت كأنى حاضر فى الذى فعل هذا ,هكذا باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح إذ أنتم وروحى مجتمعون مع قوة ربنا يسوع المسيح. أن يسلم مثل هذا للشيطان لهلاك الجسد ،لكى تخلص الروح فى يوم الرب يسوع" (1كو 5: 3-5) مثل هذا يكفيه هذا القصاص الذى من الأكثرين. حتى تكونوا بالعكس تسامحونه بالحرى وتعزونه ,لئلا يبتلع مثل هذا من الحزن المفرط. لذلك أطلب أن تمكنوا له المحبة ... والذى تسامحونه بشئ فأنا أيضاً. لأنى أنا ما سامحت به إن كنت قد سامحت بشئ فمن أجلكم بحضرة المسيح" (2كو 2: 6-10) 
عن كتاب بدعة كهنوت الإكليروس *


فقد عاد الكلب إلى قيئه وتلوث قلمه من وساخته وورقه من عفن غسيله فى الحمأة 
قد عاد الخنزير إلى طينه .. فهو حنين عبد المسيح وفى الحقيقة هو عدو المسيح 
معلم ضال ورجل أحمق ضال ومضل .. انسان لا كرامة له 
هذا الذى باع الكنيسة وسلمها بيد الذئب 
ونسى الخائن إنها أطعمته من خبزها 
ففضتك معك للهلاك وأضواء الشهرة أظلمت قلبك 

ويقول بطرس الرسول عن حنين هذا : 
2Pe 2:22  قَدْ أَصَابَهُمْ مَا فِي الْمَثَلِ الصَّادِقِ: «كَلْبٌ قَدْ عَادَ إِلَى قَيْئِهِ، وَخِنْزِيرَةٌ مُغْتَسِلَةٌ إِلَى مَرَاغَةِ الْحَمْأَةِ». 
وكمقولة القمص عبد المسيح بسيط : يهوذا كان عنده دم وانتحر 

ولا أنسى أيضاً الأب دانيال الذى شُلح من الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية .. فلماذا لم يهاجمها وهو الأولى بفعل هذا .. لكنه ليس خائناً بل بكل بساطة اتبع الطائفة الإنجيلية بدون مشاكل عالماً أيضاً بأن كنيسته الأولى الأرثوذكسية علمته وأطعمته 

:download: إضغط هنا  ولكم أن تروا 
وقد فضح القس عاطف رشدى حنين الإسخريوطى إضغط هنا


----------



## +Coptic+ (15 أغسطس 2009)

*مفيش قول غير كما قال الميسح للذين صلبوه

فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ»*


----------



## Ferrari (15 أغسطس 2009)

الانجيل قال كتير على الناس دى

انا معنديش رد اقوله غير ربنا يسمحه ويهديه

شكراً على الموضوع

الرب يعوضك
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (15 أغسطس 2009)

قادر المسيح ان يحطمه على صخرة ايمان كنيستنا 
وان لم يتب تكون نهايته كنهاية من تمثل به


----------



## monmooon (15 أغسطس 2009)

*ربنا يرحمنا 
انا عاوزة اقول انه اصلاً معرفش المسيح 
ربنا يسامحه بقي ​*


----------



## bent almalk (17 أغسطس 2009)

*ربنا يرجعه لحضنه تانى

ويتوب عن كل كلمه قالها

ميرسى للخبر الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------

